
Ask HN: Amazon and Tax Avoidance? - jppope
I&#x27;ve read random articles here and there that frequently mention Amazon as being best in the business at legal tax avoidance. Does anyone know what tactics they use? Are these tactics that a startup could use or does the company need to be a certain size?
======
Rafuino
Startups would need to have sophisticated accounting and tax legal teams to do
what large corporations do. Ideally we close these loopholes so it's not a
strategic advantage for larger corporations.

[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/double-irish-with-a-
dut...](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/double-irish-with-a-dutch-
sandwich.asp)

~~~
100100010001
Ideally?! Ha, we are obviously not close to ideal... look at Trump

------
gshdg
Company size, but also total taxable revenue. If your tax bill is $1B,
spending $30K and a week of three employees’ time to set up a new legal entity
to save 1% on your taxes is a great use of money. If your tax bill is $100K,
that would be counterproductive.

------
gesman
Certain size.

Amazon could negotiate with countries and government entities for a
personalized tax breaks due to it's potential to make or break state budgets.

Very little number of players can leverage that. There are no "tactics"

